# River-wide Keeper Hole, Eagle River @ Avon WW Park



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

There's a river-wide keeper hole there at high water. Scout before you go, and I don't think there's any place easy to pull out to scout/portage on the approach.

From the Town of Avon's FB page:



> Warning:
> Avon Whitewater Park at Bob the Bridge contains a difficult Class V river-wide water feature during high water. Boaters are recommended to avoid this feature or use extreme caution if running it. The Town of Avon recently upgraded the water features located at the Avon Whitewater Park. While the modifications were designed to enable people to navigate the rapids safely, the increased water level from runoff has made navigating the currents more challenging and potentially more dangerous. Again, the Town strongly recommends all boaters use extreme caution and employ all necessary safety measures when utilizing the Avon Whitewater Park. The Town is in the process of posting signs to properly notice and warn boaters of the difficult river-wide rapids located under Avon’s Bob the Bridge.


There's a discussion and some video of it on the Rafting Westwater Canyon FB page.


----------

